# Backpacking through Japan



## michdara (Aug 20, 2013)

My company translates and curates content from bloggers in 7 different countries. One of our newest bloggers to join webflakes has an installment of traveling through Japan (backpacking). It's wonderful!

I think it can give all the expats out there some traveling ideas for your free time 

His most recent post: Walking Through Japan: Monbetsu Horse Racetracks & Fireworks

Go to webflakes dot com


----------



## MarMac83 (Aug 26, 2013)

Japan is expensive.


----------



## Clasevilla (Sep 13, 2013)

*backpacker wannabe*

I always wanted to be adventurous and go to random places, your experience made it sound wonderful. I'ma try to do this before the year ends.


----------

